# Greenville SC Cycling



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am going on a road trip to Greenville SC area in June and I am looking suggestions on road cycling routes. I live in a pretty flat area and I am looking forward to riding some mountain routes. I use a Garmin 705 and can make and add rides so I am looking to have a few scenic rides ready when I get there. I want to get the most out of my trip as possible. Doesnt have to be in Greenville but with in a hour or 2 drive.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

www.greenvillespinners.org Greenville is a great place to ride. Travelers Rest to the top of Ceasars Head is a fun ride. There are many great routes to ride. If you like to suffer in a pack, there are training rides at Donaldson Center in the summer. When I was stationed in Charleston, Greenville was the state mecca of cycling. George Hincapie lives and trains there.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

bigbill said:


> www.greenvillespinners.org Greenville is a great place to ride. Travelers Rest to the top of Ceasars Head is a fun ride. There are many great routes to ride. If you like to suffer in a pack, there are training rides at Donaldson Center in the summer. When I was stationed in Charleston, Greenville was the state mecca of cycling. George Hincapie lives and trains there.


Could you recomend a few bike shops in the Greenville/Clemson area in case we run into a situation were we need parts or repairs.

I was talking to someone that just returned from South Carolina cycling and they we describing the tough climb they ever done and mentioned Sassafras Mountian I think, does anyone know of this ride and suggested routes

cheers


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> Could you recomend a few bike shops in the Greenville/Clemson area in case we run into a situation were we need parts or repairs.
> 
> I was talking to someone that just returned from South Carolina cycling and they we describing the tough climb they ever done and mentioned Sassafras Mountian I think, does anyone know of this ride and suggested routes
> 
> cheers


I like The Great Escape bike shop. I'm not a climber, when I raced, I could stay with the pack but I never enjoyed it so I never really looked for climbs.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

lucky13 said:


> Could you recomend a few bike shops in the Greenville/Clemson area in case we run into a situation were we need parts or repairs.
> 
> I was talking to someone that just returned from South Carolina cycling and they we describing the tough climb they ever done and mentioned Sassafras Mountian I think, does anyone know of this ride and suggested routes
> 
> cheers



I can recommend some hideous climbs. Yes, Sassafras is a nightmare. Park at the intersection of Hwy 11 and hwy 176. Ride uphill ,then down toward Rosman. Turn right on East Fork Rd., turn right on Glady Fork Rd. , Turn left of Van Clayton until it deadends at the top of Sassafras. On the way down, don't turn right on Glady, but stay left on Van Clayton, which will drop you back out on 178 about half way back to your car. That is, if your rims don't burst into flames on the way down. 

There are some other monsters just across the line in NC, look into Howard's Gap Road and White Oak mountain. both are in Polk county I beleive


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

litespeedchick said:


> I can recommend some hideous climbs. Yes, Sassafras is a nightmare. Park at the intersection of Hwy 11 and hwy 176. Ride uphill ,then down toward Rosman. Turn right on East Fork Rd., turn right on Glady Fork Rd. , Turn left of Van Clayton until it deadends at the top of Sassafras. On the way down, don't turn right on Glady, but stay left on Van Clayton, which will drop you back out on 178 about half way back to your car. That is, if your rims don't burst into flames on the way down.
> 
> There are some other monsters just across the line in NC, look into Howard's Gap Road and White Oak mountain. both are in Polk county I beleive



whats the distance of that ride?


----------

